# CSÁNGÓFÖLD és ERDÉLY-ORSZÁG...



## oregharcos (2012 December 11)

Szeretettel Üdvözlök Mindenkit!

Hamarosan jelentkezem, egy nemrégiben készült video-filmmel, amely az ez évi erdélyi és csángóföldi, - leírhatatlanul szép - utazásunkról készült, - benne a csángóföldi Pusztina bemutatásával, valamint a Gyímesfelsőloki Árpádházi Szent Erzsébet Gimnázium, az egész világon egyedülálló lovas-ballagásának bemutatásával.
Örülnék, ha a téma érdekelne Benneteket.


----------



## Bihar (2012 December 13)

Kik lennének a csángálók?


----------



## Rosem (2012 December 15)

Engem érdekel!!!Mikor lehet látni a filmed?


----------



## oregharcos (2012 December 15)

Bevezetésül néhány mondat a CSÁNGÓKRÓL

Történelmi részletességre törekvés nélkül, és nem azoknak, akik a csángók történelmét akár hézagosan, akár részletesen ismerik, hanem azoknak, akik a csángókról keveset tudnak, keveset hallottak.

A csángók azok a magyarok, akik történelmük során, - különböző okokból és módon – kikerültek, kiszakadtak a magyarokból és a székely-magyarokból.
Jelenleg öt vidéken élnek csángók: Moldvában, Gímesben, Brassó környékén, Déva vidékén és szétszórtan a mai Magyarországon.
Ma, a különböző országokban élő Magyar kisebbségekből, a moldvai csángók magyarsága van legnagyobb veszélyben. Pedig ők a legtisztább magyar vér őrzői, hiszen az Árpád honfoglalóiból a mai lakóhelyükön maradottaknak, Árpádházi királyaink által oda telepített határőröknek, továbbá oda menekült, székely-magyaroknak a leszármazottai.
A román politika minden korábbinál erősebb asszimilációt, beolvasztást folytat. Ebben eddig az ortodox román állam-vallás tevékenysége volt a legerősebb. De, mivel a csángók római katolikusok, az asszimilációt, a beolvasztást mostmár a román római katolikus egyház is folytatja. Megdöbbentő, de ehhez bölcs ravaszsággal és eredménnyel kinevelték a római katolikus, „janicsár papok”-at is. A csángó magyar gyerekekből a román papneveldékben kiképzett „janicsár papok” veszélyesebbek a román ortodox papoknál is. Nem miséznek, prédikálnak, gyóntatnak, imádkoznak magyarul, vagyis az „ördög nyelvén”.
A legmegtévesztettebb janicsár papok még a saját szüleikkel sem beszélnek a régi, megtagadott anyanyelvükön. ( Mindezt, hívő katolikus emberként merem leírni. )
Demokrácia ide, demokrácia oda, az asszimiláció terén a románokban nincs semmiféle gátlás.
Előfordul, hogy a ma még többségében csángó magyarok által lakott falvakban nincs magyar nyelvű óvoda, elemi iskola, középiskola. Nincs magyar nyelvű hivatal, tilos magyarul beszélni. A népszámlálásokkor pedig az ilyen falvak lakosságát is 100%-ban román nemzetiségűnek tüntetik fel. Ehhez az asszimilációhoz a csángók magyar neveit egyszerűen csak románra változtatták.

Veszélyben van a csángók magyar anyanyelve, magyarság tudata! A huszonnegyedik óra utolsó perceiben vagyunk. Néhány évtizede még többszázezer csángó-magyar beszélte a szép, archaikus ( ősrégi ) magyar nyelvet. Ma már, a még mindig, mintegy 150 ezer csángóból talán 50-60 ezer beszél magyarul. Ráadásul, csak az öregek. A fiatalok félnek, és valljuk be, helyezkednek is.
Talán még nem késő! Talán még megmenthető a maradék csángó-magyarok anyanyelve, magyarságtudata, magyarsága.
Aki magyar, és akinek nem mindegy, hogy megmarad, vagy megszűnik Moldvában a csángó-magyar nyelv, és vele együtt a csángók magyarsága, az segítsen a magyar nemzet fája határon túl érő szép ágának megmentésében.
Halljuk meg a még magyarnak maradni akaró csángók segélykiáltását, segítsünk rajtuk!
Egyszer már kiáltottak, de 2004 dec.5.- én megtagadtuk őket ( is ).

A segítség módjára később, ugyanitt, írásban visszatérek.

Ez előtt a visszatérés előtt, leírom most egy, - a csángók megsegítésével összefüggő - versemet:





CSÁNGÓFÖLDÖN....

Csángóföld! Ismertismeretlenül hangzik,
Valahol a Kárpátokon túl létezik.
Hegyek, lankák, mezők ölelésében
Két bővizű folyó között, Etelközben.
Hol Árpádék nyergelték lovaikat,
Mikor a nagy hegyeken túlra indultak. 

Csángók!? Ivadékai ősmagyaroknak, 
Akik a honfoglalókból ott maradtak, 
És azoknak, akiket Árpád fiai
Küldtek e tájra, az új hazát védeni.
Meg azoknak a szegény székelyeknek, 
Akik üldözötten odamenekültek.

Magyar nemzetünkből kisarjadt szép ágról
Megfeledkeztünk a csángó magyarokról.
Későn vettük észre, hogy mennyit szenvednek,
És az üldözőik mindent elkövetnek,
Hogy a magyar anyanyelvüket elhagyják,
És a magyarságukat is megtagadják. 

De a csángók mégis évszázadokon át
Nyelvüket, s magyarságukat megtartották,
Egészen addig, míg e nép ősi földjén
Az ország, melyben most élnek, gyilkosukként,
Erővel,megfélemlítéssel, s hazudva,
Ravaszul támadt a csángó magyarokra. 

Iskoláikból kizárják,máshol meg tiltják
Az ősi magyar nyelvük használatát.
Aki mégis őse nyelvét használja,
Azt megzsarolják,annak nincs többé nyugalma.
Már az óvodás fél az óvó nénitől,
A felnőtt csángó meg fél a jövőjétől.

Századokon át hordta ez az árva nép
Szomorú sorsának súlyos, nagy keresztjét. 
Dacosan viselte szegénysége kínját,
Néma fájdalommal tűrte árvaságát.
Álmodni sem mert valami jobbról, szebbről,
Csak egy kicsit könnyebb, boldogabb életről.

Ha csak szenvedése lenne az érdeme,
Már azért is jussa lehetne jobb élete.
Hiába tartottak testvérüknek minket,
Mi századokon át elfeledtük őket.
Az ország, hol élnek,nem édes hazájuk,
Ott, mint mostohákra néztek, s néznek rájuk.

Most a szomorú csángónép földjén járva
Felsír bennem sorsuk keserű fájdalma.
S arra gondolva, hogy elfeledtük őket,
Kínzó lelkiismeret furdalást érzek. 
És szégyenkezve idézem fel magamban,
Miként keseregnek nemzeti dalukban. 

„Haj, amíg áll Magyarország,
Úristenünk Te is megáldd.
Haj, rajtunk könyörüljenek,
S elveszni ne engedjenek,
Mert mi es magyarok vagyunk,
Még Ázsijából származunk.”

Lelkemet megfogják,szívemet égetik,
Szomorú panaszos,könyörgő szavaik.
Halljuk meg már végre testvéreink szavát,
Segítsük nyelvük megőrzésének harcát,
Hogy unokáik is magyarul tanuljanak,
S ősi földjükön magyarok maradjanak.

Hol kell a segítség,és hol segíthetünk?
Csángóföldön erre könnyen rájöhetünk:
Az öregek még magyarul köszönnek,
A templom előtt még magyarul beszélnek.
De az életüknek a derekán járók 
Ritkán beszélik már nyelvüket, a csángót.

Óvodában, iskolában a gyerekek
Nem is hallhatják a csángó magyar nyelvet.
Az egyetlen lehetőségük már csak az,
Hogy iskolán kívül tanulhassák meg azt,
Azoktól, akik áldozattal vállalják, 
Hogy a magyar nyelvet ily módon tanítsák.

Ott kell a segítség!És ott segíthetünk,
Ahol és akiktől sokat remélhetünk,
Hogy a Csángóföldön megmentik nyelvünket,
Megtanítva arra sok csángó gyereket.
Meg a nyelvvel együtt arra is rábírják,
Hogy a magyarságukat büszkén vállalják.

Hallja meg ezt, kiben van még nemzettudat,
Akiben legalább szunnyad még akarat,
Gátolni a magyar nemzet pusztulását,
Oltalmazni annak minden töredező ágát,
Hogy egészként éljen,erősödjön újra
Nemzetünk határon túl is növő fája. 

Nemzetünk fájának kis törékeny ágát,
Moldvai csángók még élő magyarságát,
S annak legfőbb erősségét, ősi nyelvét
Hazugsággal táplált vihar tépheti szét,
Ha nem leszünk, kik az utolsó órában
Összefogunk-e vihar elleni harcban.

De tudunk-e egy kisáldozatot hozni,
Akarjuk-e a nemzet egységét megóvni?
Vagy nem is figyelünk a kinyújtott kézre,
Nem is érdekel már testvéreink nyelve?
Az sem, hogy tovább is magyarok maradnak,
Vagy nem is mondhatjuk őket már magyarnak?

Ó, te lélekölő,átkozott önérdek,
Gonosz szülője az átkozott közönynek!!

Szabó Mihály, az „Öregharcos”


----------



## moofi (2013 Január 18)

Erdély  Kétszer volt szerencsém hozzá, magával ragadott. Továbbá találkoztam gyimesiekkel, azóta is csodálom őket, nagyszerű a kultúrájuk. Szóval engem is érdekelne a film és s segítség is.


----------



## katzy (2013 Január 26)

Kíváncsian várom, hátha lesznek ismerős képek.


----------



## kivirulka (2013 Március 24)

Sziasztok!

Szívből ajánlom ezt a fesztivált mindenkinek: 
„Erdélyország az én hazám” Világtalálkozó – Verőce ​ Csattogó-völgy 2013. június 28-30.​részletek: http://www.erdelyhon.hu/


----------



## ildi79 (2013 Április 6)

Erdély....felejthetetlen...egyszer mindenkinek látnia kell


----------



## duett (2013 Június 9)

Engem is érdekel.


----------



## Rya70 (2013 Július 13)

oregharcos írta:


> Szeretettel Üdvözlök Mindenkit!
> 
> Hamarosan jelentkezem, egy nemrégiben készült video-filmmel, amely az ez évi erdélyi és csángóföldi, - leírhatatlanul szép - utazásunkról készült, - benne a csángóföldi Pusztina bemutatásával, valamint a Gyímesfelsőloki Árpádházi Szent Erzsébet Gimnázium, az egész világon egyedülálló lovas-ballagásának bemutatásával.
> Örülnék, ha a téma érdekelne Benneteket.


Én is jártam ott.... nagyon szép. Az 1000 éves határ...


----------



## Vilus (2013 Augusztus 8)

Mi is voltunk a párommal de olyan csodálatos helyet és kedves embereket még nem láttam.
Szeretnék még egyszer eljutni oda.


----------



## Doryka2000 (2013 Szeptember 20)

ildi79 írta:


> Erdély....felejthetetlen...egyszer mindenkinek látnia kell


En Erdelyben elek es valoban csodalatos videk.


----------



## notaspista (2014 Szeptember 10)

A vilag legszebb helye ERDELY.Itt elek ez az en hazam.CSodalatos emberekkel,csodalatos videkekkel.Itt talalkozik a regmult ido a mostani rohano elettel.Sok helyen az ido mintha megallt volna.Amilyen korulmenyek kozott maradtak meg a csangok magyarnak ,mit szenvedtek nyelvukert,magyarsagukert azt csak a joISTEN tudna megmondani.Fentmaradt a kulturajuk,vannak ,velunk elnek,tanitanak minket .Minden tisztelet oket illeti,nepviseletukert,nyelukert,kulturajukert amire ennyire vigyaznak es atadnak az utokornak. ELJENEK MINDOROKKE!!!!!!


----------



## johnkonson (2015 Február 2)

Udv mindenkinek!Erdely csodalatos!


----------

